# Audio Hookup



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I just recently purchased a Denon avr-3312 that I am using in my hometheater room. My TV is a small 32' Emerson that does not have ARC. I do not have an HD cable box either, just cable from the wall outlet, straight into the TV. My question is how do I get the regular cable, when watching TV, to come through my receiver and output to the speakers? I have my avr-3312 hooked up to the TV via hdmi from the monitor out of the avr-3312 to the hdmi input #1 on my Emerson TV, but since the Emerson TV doesn't have ARC, then I assume that I will have to find a different way to do this. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Does the TV have any audio outputs?


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Does the TV have any audio outputs?



Yes the tv has coax digital output and hdmi, and I believe a pair of regular rca outs.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

IF the TV has HDMI out, use that to connect to the AVR. The 2nd best option would be the coaxial or RCA (3rd best option) outs if no other output exists.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> IF the TV has HDMI out, use that to connect to the AVR. The 2nd best option would be the coaxial or RCA (3rd best option) outs if no then output exists.



The only way to make it work via hdmi would be if the tv has ARC, which it does not. I do not have a cable box, only coaxal coming out of the wall, directly into the TV. I am trying to get regular cable TV to output audio over my speaker system. It can not be done via hdmi without the TV being capible of having ARC.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Then try the coax.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

mechman said:


> Then try the coax.



Yes, that is what I am doing, but, I am still trying to figure out how to adjust the settings in the receiver to pick up the sound?


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

Easiest way is to use the coax digital connection, like it sounds like you are trying. 
You should have a video/digital quality RCA cable connecting the digital out of the TV to one of the digital inputs on the receiver. Set the receiver to that input (dvd or sat or cd or whatever). If you don't get sound, check the "input assign" section of the setup menu, amke sure "coax 1" (or wherever you plugged in the tv) is set to the input you want. 
You will typically have a "spdf" or "pcm" icon on the receiver display when it has digital signal present on the active input.


----------

